# Children's Books You'll Never See



## HKphooey (May 10, 2007)

I may have offended some mebers with this post, so I have edited/removed the post.  

Sorry to those offended!  Not my intention.

:asian:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 10, 2007)

Nice list.  If I decide to become a writer, I'll never have to worry about coming up with a title.  Thanks.   Actually, I think that #29 should be written.  My kids think that they need to have everything they see.


----------



## JBrainard (May 10, 2007)

:lfao: 
"Curious George and the High-Voltage Fence" I've got to remember that one.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 10, 2007)

Any chance of re-posting to MT Afterdark so that I can see??


----------



## Shaderon (May 10, 2007)

Seconded... unless you are willing to PM it?


----------



## Tez3 (May 10, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Seconded... unless you are willing to PM it?


 

pretty please?


----------



## tellner (May 10, 2007)

...with scrapple on top?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 10, 2007)

personally, i'm offended that you removed it.

mods!  spank this man.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 10, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> personally, i'm offended that you removed it.
> 
> mods!  spank this man.


No! Lets...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 10, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> No! Lets...




Just kidding! :uhyeah:


----------



## crushing (May 11, 2007)

Children's Books You'll Never See?  Well, this thread lived up to it's subject's promise!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 11, 2007)

crushing said:


> Children's Books You'll Never See? Well, this thread lived up to it's subject's promise!


 
:lol:

I too am a little disappointed to find self-censored what promised to be a humerous (if somewhat twisted) read .

However, all is not lost as I managed to steal the excellent "Ban Him" picture (my thanks Mr *Caver*) for use in my moderating duties on other fora - that'll sit nicely alongside my "Get the n00b!" pic in my Mod Weapons directory .  Of course, the latter is only used to nose-tweak and lambast experienced members who have had the misfortune to step "right in it" .

Anyhow, if I could add my request to those already posted for the 'material' to be made available via other channels - it might twist my arm into finally getting the wallet out and paying of that Supporting Membership .


----------



## MA-Caver (May 11, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol:
> 
> I too am a little disappointed to find self-censored what promised to be a humorous (if somewhat twisted) read .
> 
> However, all is not lost as I managed to steal the excellent "Ban Him" picture (my thanks Mr *Caver*) for use in my moderating duties on other fora - that'll sit nicely alongside my "Get the n00b!" pic in my Mod Weapons directory .  Of course, the latter is only used to nose-tweak and lambast experienced members who have had the misfortune to step "right in it" .



You're welcomed... here's another couple more of my favs... that should go right well with moderating forums and such...


----------



## HKphooey (May 11, 2007)

lol!


----------



## Shaderon (May 11, 2007)

OMG!  We gotta have a seperate thread just for them!


----------



## jdinca (May 11, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> I may have offended some mebers with this post, so I have edited/removed the post.
> 
> Sorry to those offended! Not my intention.
> 
> :asian:


 
Nice. Here I was looking forward to a bit of politically incorrect humor and you have to go and develop a conscience...

MA-Caver, we can ban him AFTER he reposts...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 11, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Nice. Here I was looking forward to a bit of politically incorrect humor and you have to go and develop a conscience...
> 
> MA-Caver, we can ban him AFTER he reposts...


Nah, HKPhooey _is_ cool, he just makes a mistake now and again... we all do :asian: 


besides I was kidding ...mmm'kay?


----------



## Sukerkin (May 11, 2007)

Love the new (to me) Mod 'flags' - they're "grrreat!" as Tony the Tiger would say ... er ... can you just forget I said that ... slinks away ...

... pops head back in to say thanks for PM'ing the original post contents *HK* :tup:


----------

